# Staining during tumbling



## Jake2150 (Mar 27, 2022)

I’ve been having issues with staining after tumbling, seems like mostly inside the bottle. I’ve backed way off on the polish and now instead of green stain I’m getting orange. I’m thinking it’s oxidation off the copper? Has anyone ran into this and found a solution? 

Thanks 
-Jake


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 27, 2022)

Put a spoonful of CASCADE in the tumbler also.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Mar 28, 2022)

I haven't yet tried a tumbler for bottles, but I'm puzzled by these colors.

Copper in its +1  valence state forms, with oxygen, Cu2O oxide, which is a yellow-to-red colored compound.
Almost all other compounds of copper are blue, green, or colorless.

According to Wikipedia, the yellow-to-red Cu2O will dissolve into a colorless compound in concentrated ammonia solution. This might be a way to get rid of it, if it is Cu2O that you're getting.

Most copper +1 valence compounds are colorless, except for the yellow-to-red Cu2O.

Copper in its +2 valence state is black CuO.

Most copper +2 valence compounds are green or blue, except for its black oxide CuO.

So, if you got green with the polish, then the copper was reacting (with its +2 valence) to something in the polish (or, less likely, something stuck on your bottle), not just oxygen.


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 28, 2022)

Update:
Tumbled with a water and CLR solution for about an hour and took the staining right off. I think it was a combination. Of too much oxide and not enough water. Thanks for your input


----------



## Sgberger (Aug 25, 2022)

I get the black goop if I put too much abrasive in. The problem I haven't been able to solve is the black stain gets into every pore and "half moon" bump and every scratch and scrape. I have tried steaming, and I have tried an ultrasonic cleaner but cannot seem to figure how the get the solution to penetrate into the stain, although the water and abrasive seems to get in fine. Any tips?


----------



## Jake2150 (Aug 25, 2022)

Sgberger said:


> I get the black goop if I put too much abrasive in. The problem I haven't been able to solve is the black stain gets into every pore and "half moon" bump and every scratch and scrape. I have tried steaming, and I have tried an ultrasonic cleaner but cannot seem to figure how the get the solution to penetrate into the stain, although the water and abrasive seems to get in fine. Any tips?


I would try a short tumble using CLR. Worked good for me.


----------



## Sgberger (Aug 25, 2022)

Jake2150 said:


> I would try a short tumble using CLR. Worked good for me.


No copper?


----------



## Jake2150 (Aug 25, 2022)

Sgberger said:


> No copper?


Yes. Copper and normal amount of water with a shot of CLR


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 25, 2022)

The black stain/goop removal Question has been asked in here many times before. I'll say what I always say, For me, what works is after Tumbling to remove the Black Stain I then soak the Bottle in Muriatic Acid. It's strong so you must wear gloves & reduce/dilute the Acid with about 75% Water. soak for a minute to 5 minutes, swoosh around & or Brush with tooth brush to remove from fine crevices, ect., ect. Works for me, Been doing it that way for Years with no Problems. LEON.


----------

